# Fried Eggs



## Uncle Bob (Jan 19, 2007)

Question...

Do you think that the temperature of the eggs themselves.. before frying effects the finished product as in just out of the fridge or room temp etc.  

Why?

Not looking for recipes nor how to suggestions..just your thoughts on the egg temperature prior to frying........


----------



## Constance (Jan 19, 2007)

Bob, I Googled "perfect fried egg", and didn't find anything that mentioned whether the egg should be room temperature or out of the fridge. 
I have noticed that a lot of TV chefs take them out of a bowl on the counter, but that may be merely for esthetic purposes.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 19, 2007)

As always, I'm no expert!  I fill a bowl with hotish tap water and put the eggs in  it while the bacon or grits are cooking.  Eggs cook pretty quickly and it does seem to me that whether they hit the pan or 40 or 80 degrees does make a difference.


----------



## amber (Jan 19, 2007)

I've only ever used refrigerated eggs, and they come out great.  I think much of how your fried eggs turns out has to do with the temperature of the pan and probably the type of pan as well.  I use a non stick skillet with just a tad of canolla and a tad of butter.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 19, 2007)

I also use eggs right out of the fridge with terrific results.  Lots & lots of butter & a medium temp seems to work best for me.  The temp of the eggs doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Silver (Jan 19, 2007)

You know Bob, now that you mention it - and this isn't helpful at all, and I recognize that  - I have seen some mention somewhere about having the eggs at room temperature - but I don't know what they were making!

But just that fact makes me wonder if it makes a difference.  Mine are alway straight out of the fridge, so I have no idea.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't think it makes much of a difference.  There is not a lot of mass to eggs so when they hit a pan that's 300 F on the surface the egg's temperature will shoot up fast.  Whether it starts at 40 F or 80 F wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## lulu (Jan 20, 2007)

I am the world's worst egg fryer, I can bake and cook most things I try very well, an my scrambled and poached egggs are very good, but i just stink at fried eggs, i have no idea why.  What I do know is, I find it (psychologically?) easier with a room temp egg!


----------



## Candocook (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think it makes any difference for a fried egg. The heat transfer is pretty immediate. But the temp of the fat is REAL important--not too hot or you get that hard,bubbly white!!
Room temp eggs are important in baking which is where I hear that proviso most.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

I have been using the "skilletlicker method" (above) for several months now...Keeping in mind I only eat eggs on Saturday mornings...these are not scientific findings....Everything else being equal...starting with "cold" eggs vs. warm/room temp eggs I notice no difference in taste...the texture of the whites seem to be softer/more tender with the warm eggs...they cook a wee bit faster having no tendency to sticking....This morning when I broke the first egg in the bowl...I did not like the look of the yolk..so out it went...broke the other one and it was fine...broke one out of the fridge...and it was fine...SO I had two eggs ...1 warmed...1 just out of the fridge...slid both of them into the pan..let them set..gave a couple of shakes and a flip...perfect! At the table I "think" I could  tell a slight difference in the white texture/etc...maybe just an old man's mind playing tricks....


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 20, 2007)

I find that I break the yolks more often if I am cooking room temp eggs.  The fridge seems to firm up the yolks somewhat.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

Sparrowgrass....

I usually get $100.00 for this tip...But since it's you

Salt just the yolks before sliding into the pan...go ahead put some salt on them...They are not as inclined to break...Now if you just "plop" them over....you are on your own! 

I know that you know this...but extremely fresh eggs are harder to fry than sto-bought...the ones you go to the hen house and bring into the house....they really "puddle" up...

Anyway...salt your yolks..and keep this quite! Ok?


----------



## Constance (Jan 20, 2007)

I heard that, Uncle Bob. Great tip!


----------



## lulu (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll be trying the yolk salting too, I like the way fresh eggs stay thick and small better than older eggs that smooch their way round the pan though.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 22, 2007)

I do go out to the henhouse and get my eggs, so they are about as fresh as they come.  

I will try the salt, next time.

One thing that I do, when frying my super fresh eggs, is to cut thru the white near the yolk so it runs out into the pan.  I love runny yolks, but snotty whites skeeve me out.

This technique doesn't make for a pretty egg, but it does make a done egg.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Sparrowgrass...

I was hoping you would drop back by! Yes do try the "secret" I shared with you...Never tried "breaking" the white before...Oh well...I don't have chicken's anymore so..Wait!!! there is an egg farm very near here...I have friends there...that gives me an idea!!

Take care....




P.S....I love Asparagus!!


----------

